# Is it possible to add adaptive cruise control?



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

My Tiguan SE came without two features that I really like on my Golf SEL - rain sensing wipers and adaptive cruise control. I added the rain sensing wipers by simply ordering a new sensor that was a simple plug-and-play installation.

I'm wondering how complicated it might be to install adaptive cruise control. Anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

pbrowne said:


> My Tiguan SE came without two features that I really like on my Golf SEL - rain sensing wipers and adaptive cruise control. I added the rain sensing wipers by simply ordering a new sensor that was a simple plug-and-play installation.
> 
> I'm wondering how complicated it might be to install adaptive cruise control. Anyone know if this is possible?


Someone in Australia did it but doesn’t look trivial. 

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/tiguan-acc-retrofit-121716.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

pbrowne said:


> My Tiguan SE came without two features that I really like on my Golf SEL - rain sensing wipers and adaptive cruise control. I added the rain sensing wipers by simply ordering a new sensor that was a simple plug-and-play installation.
> 
> I'm wondering how complicated it might be to install adaptive cruise control. Anyone know if this is possible?


The ACC uses a radar mounted behind the VW emblem on the front of the car so you would need that whole setup as well as wiring and some proper coding. I don't know if you would need a new steering wheel since the cars with ACC have a different button than the Tiguans without ACC. It seems pretty complicated to me.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

nottusyor said:


> The ACC uses a radar mounted behind the VW emblem on the front of the car so you would need that whole setup as well as wiring and some proper coding. I don't know if you would need a new steering wheel since the cars with ACC have a different button than the Tiguans without ACC. It seems pretty complicated to me.


It also uses the mirror mounted camera so you may have to source that as well. I suspect that in the end the cost would be more than upgrading to the SEL. So, new steering wheel, new camera, new radar unit, new coding and lord knows what else. Good luck.


----------

